# Is it just me?



## johnjoiner (Sep 28, 2007)

Take a look at the photos in this FWW blog post:
http://blogs.taunton.com/n/blogs/blog.aspx?nav=main&entry=242&webtag=fw-editorsblog

Two shots of running table saws, two table saws with uncovered blades.

The last photo in particular makes me squirm a bit, the way her weight is leaning forward, she's pushing down and her hands are right above the blade. If anything went wrong chances are good her hands and/or arms would go right down onto the blade.

Am I overly cautious? Or do others feel similarly about this?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

well, everyone knows that I hate tablesaws.. and this picture verifies that there is a legitimate reason behind my fears..


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

The guys have set up a panel sled and the use of a blade guard is pretty much impossible with that kind of jig. I did recently see a post in the projects section where the maker added a piece of lexan as a chip guard. This would also remind you to keep your fingers out of that area.

The lady is using a simple jig to cut the splines in her box. A safer method would be to strap the box to the jig and add handles which would keep her hands clear.

The biggest thing to remember is to know your tools. You need to set your blades to the correct height, and use clamps or jigs to keep your hands clear. Safety first. You have brought up a good point and it generates another question too: Which shop power tool causes the most accidents? Think I'll go post it.

Wanna see something really scary? Go check out a Dado blade and how to use one!


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Good eye for safety concern… but…

You can't use a blade guard or splitter for the operation that they are doing because the blade does not go all the way up through the workpiece. They are not doing anything wrong.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

It looks like an opportunity to exercise a higher level of caution than usual. 100% concentration.


----------



## jpw1995 (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm all for guards and other forms of safety, but Blake is right. There are some cases where blade guards just aren't usable. I commend you, John, on your eye for safety.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I have an over the blade dust collector which hopefully keeps my hands away. It's done a very good job so far.

But machine safety is a real requirement. I was cutting 1/4" square pegs for my Thorsen hall Table on a bandsaw table and I had to hold the small piece because if I didn't it would end up all over the shop. they just went flying. But I was very aware of a moving bandsaw blade just 1/4" from my finger.


----------



## coloradoclimber (Apr 7, 2007)

John,

For me I'd say you're being overly cautious. I do agree the jig appears to be too long for her and her weight is farther forward than I would like to see. I'd design the jig shorter with less stock going over the blade. More of a V shape with shorter ends. But the operation in general appears to be safe. I've done this exact cut many times and I don't know of a way to perform this operation with a safety guard in place.

It seems unlikely to me that she's going to fall forward into the saw blade (sounds like something from a B rated teeny bopper horror movie). I'd be more worried that she might lose her balance and twist the jig into the blade and get a kickback. Both reasons to go with a shorter jig with less captured blade length.


----------



## johnjoiner (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi folks.

Thanks for the replies.

The manufacturers table saw guards are universally regarded as pretty lame (at least in the US). And the fact that the guard is unusable for a cut does not mean it's safe to make said cut with no guard at all. Blake, they're doing nothing wrong by whose definition of wrong? Coloradoclimber, are you willing to bet your fingers that something going wrong is "unlikely?" The possibility of a kick-back at first doesn't seem that dangerous until you remember that many table saw accidents happen when the operators hand is pulled into the blade when they're holding the work piece from behind the blade. Our reactions are not fast enough to let go of a kick-back before getting to the blade.

I think any table saw operation with an uncovered blade should be looked at as an opportunity to design the jig, or an additional jig, to remove ones hands from over the blade, and preferrably to cover the blade. Dadoo's suggestion of strapping the box to the jig and adding handles sounds like a really good solution to me.

Happy holidays to all.


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

The best saw guard around is an operator respecting but not being afraid of the tool. I've yet to see a guard that isn't generally a pain in the *ss.


----------



## coloradoclimber (Apr 7, 2007)

*Coloradoclimber, are you willing to bet your fingers that something going wrong is "unlikely?"*

Actually yes, like I said, I've done this exact same operation multiple times.

We all live our lives based on probabilities and calculated risks. Every time I get in my car there is a probability I'll never get to come home. I suspect a higher probability than that I'll loose a finger to my table saw. But this doesn't prevent me from driving to the store. I also wear my seatbelts and have airbags. Calculated risks.

We live in a world of risks. We try to be intelligent and we try to minimize risks as much as is *reasonable*. Obviously *reasonable* is in the mind of each individual.

For me I trade off productivity, cost, and risk. I'd build a different jig, similar but shorter and for *me* that would likely be enough.

Certainly I could build a different jig with straps and handles. I could also hire someone else to put their fingers at risk and never risk my own digits to the saw. All it takes is time and money. Strapping in and out the box every time I want to swap to the next corner is way too much of a productivity hit compared to the risk, for *me*. Hiring someone else to do the job it way too expensive compared to the risk, for *me*.

Number 1 - I'd use a shorter jig to align the box and keep my fingers back. 
Number 2 - I'd keep my head out of the dark place when working.

But hey, that's just me, as responsible adults we each make our own choices about risk, comfort level, and cost. Just cause I'd do it is certainly not a recommendation that anyone else do it this way.


----------



## johnjoiner (Sep 28, 2007)

Nothing new here. But this is an amusing (imo) safety-related post by Skiver:

http://jeffskiver.blogspot.com/2007/12/eenie-meenie-mynie-moe.html


----------



## LONGHAIR (Dec 16, 2007)

That guy can tell a story can't he?


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Get a sawstop and you can throw caution to the wind. LOL. Climber, I'm ducking! I hope everyone has a very Merry Christmas and a safe and happy New Year.

Cheers!

Ten Fingers Tom


----------



## coloradoclimber (Apr 7, 2007)

he he he he he (that's supposed to be an evil chuckle) just doesn't come out the same in a post )

Happy holidays to all and here's hoping everyone gets what they wish for most under the christmas tree, including a Sawstop.


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

im hopeing for a right hand index and middle finger !! lol


----------

